# got a text from ericschevy



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ill be talking to him sometime today. if you didnt know, he had to give up his dogs due to his current situation. its 1 of the hardest things an owner can go thru. he sends his love and cant wait to get his internet hooked up again.Ill be glad to pass on any messages you might have for him. post here and Ill be sure to tell him.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww! tell him we miss him a bunch! and he has been in our thoughts thnks dave for keepin us updated


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I can really sympathize with what he's going through...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Tell him I miss his cute a$$ LOL 

Maybe that will put a smile on his face


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

ask him what we can do to help?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

tell him we miss him


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tell him to hang in there, i dont really know him that good, but i feel for the guy. he's in my prayers.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

By gave up the dogs you mean they stayed when he left or did they re-home them?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Tell him this place ain't the same without him. Tell him to keep his head up. He's got a whole lot of good people rooting for him around here.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I hadn't seen him in awhile now that you mention it. I guess I'm late on the situation. He's giving up Rocky? Man, that really sucks!! I feel for him, I can only imagine what I woulds do if I had to give up my "family". Send out my condolences as well.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Tell him I miss seeing his shoe prints outside my bedroom window....LMAO

I do miss the goofy guy!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You don't like my size 12s?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> You don't like my size 12s?


Those're some big feet you got there buz. You know what they say about big feet..........

.......big shoes!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, that's about it. I got 2 nicknames. buz and "stick" lmfao


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Tell him this place ain't the same without him. Tell him to keep his head up. He's got a whole lot of good people rooting for him around here.


+1 Come back soon Eric.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Tell him I miss him and I'm sorry about his situation. Tell him it ain't the same around here without him.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Carriana said:


> Those're some big feet you got there buz. You know what they say about big feet..........
> 
> ......big shoes!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
Tell him to hurry back soon.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Yep, that's about it. I got 2 nicknames. buz and "stick" lmfao


OMFG...lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah tell him we miss him.... My heart breaks for his dogs too.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope everything gets back to normal for him and is better soon


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that it came down to him having to get rid of the boys. I hope that he found great homes for them. Tell him to come back soon and that he's in my prayers.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Tell him I miss seeing his shoe prints outside my bedroom window....LMAO
> 
> I do miss the goofy guy!!


lmfao!!!!! i remember that convo lmfao....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Tel him we miss him and that I hope everything works out and he and his situation are better soon.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Dave please tell Eric that he is in my thoughts and I'm sending him an internet hug. I feel so bad for him I wish things had worked out differently. this place isn't the same without him.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn, that's messed up. Let him know that if there's anything we can do, we will. And tell him to keep looking for a well off Cougar, LMAO.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll have to pm you what I want relayed. This is a family site after all.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Tell him OFK says hey and keep his chin up!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> lmfao!!!!! i remember that convo lmfao....


What's even funnier is that my bedroom is on the second floor...LMAO


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh man that sucks tell him we miss him and I'm sending good vibes to him and sorry about his boys........


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Marty said:


> Tell him I miss his cute a$$ LOL


Hey thats what I was gonna say lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I texted the whole list to him today and he said he'll try to visit tonight.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave your the man


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

And I told him exactly what you wanted me too.


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Tell him we miss him a bunch:roll:


----------

